# Hellforged



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Just finished reading Hellforged, the latest Soul Drinkers book by Ben Counter. Has anyone else read it yet, if so, what did they think?
IMO Ben Counter has gone some way towards redeaming himself after the woefully awful Battle for the Abyss (an unsightly blot on the HH landscape!).
Also, what do you think Iktinos is up to? He clearly has some other agenda, what do you think it may be?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

this was overall a good book, and ithink that it contained some hints as to possible necron units in the new dex. i was seriously depressed at the ending, but TBH i dont think that sarpedon is dead. i think that iktinos may be a servant of the Chaos gods, going on about his master. i now have a grudge against Lysander and anyone who plays him.


----------



## gauntsghost025 (Apr 9, 2009)

I think Inktinos is def corrupted by chaos. But who knows, i didn't see the Fists coming out of nowhere to capture the Soul Drinkers at the end. What do you think is going to happen next? are they going to fight against the Fists? or be redeemed?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I think there will probably be a rescue by Iktinos and the others left on the Brokenback, Iktinos will end up unleashing some terrible Chaosy stuff on the fists and drop the Soul Drinkers in it even more.
I can't see the Soul Drinkers ever being redeemed, they are too far gone and hate the Imperium, then again it is a Ben Counter story so I would guess anything could happen.


----------



## Alias2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

The only redemption for the soul drinkers will be through death. They will do something heroic probably to save/help the imperium but at the cost of their own lives and they will be redeemed. Textbook ending and with the exception of the Fists coming out of nowhere at the end of this Hellforged, the whole series hasn't exactly been a "surprising" series in plot.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

well, i havent read it, but judging by everyones response above mine, i def have to go get it^^


----------



## jebbowatts (Jun 2, 2009)

although the hinting was heavy that Iktinos is now a chaos pawn i think he just has his own agenda that no longer works with the other soul drinkers. i also highly doubt Sarpedon is dead its going to be one of those surprises though that is thrown in without warning


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

Sarpedon was just knocked in the back of the head, for trial. They are going to be sent to the Inquisition and form a new thingy or die in a blaze of glory for the Emp.


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

I enjoyed Hellforged, definately a surprise ending, and of course there will be some incredible twist in the next story....too bad it will be 2010 before we see it?


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes, very interested in how the story goes from here.

Them Chaplains seem to do more harm than good, Itkinos clearly serving some other master...just like Erebus of the Word Bearers.
I liked Itkinos in the first stories and hope he hasn't fallen to Chaos. He keeps ranting about "Salvation" and his flock held up their copies of Catechisms Martial in the end...perhaps they now serve the legacy of Daenyathos??
Mmm....not sure.

I found the ending to be somewhat abrupt and can't wait to find out more about the Soul Drinkers!


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

It will have something to do with the black chalice guys.


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

...the black chalice...offcourse, good call Whulfgar!


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

That makes sense...but then this is the 40k Universe, anything is possible.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

good book overall, Itkinos escapes with his flock to the ship catches up epic battle with lysander huge deamon summoned, spiderman escapes retrives the soulspear kills the daemon and dies in the aftermath? I'm calling it now. anyone else taking bets?


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Lots of action but not much plot to that outcome.....gotta be much more than all that....sounds like Bruce Willis should be starring in that..."Soulspear : Dieharder!"


----------

